# computer only boots once in a while?



## joslow420

I have had this problem where it takes many tries to get my pc to boot. When I push the power button everything turns on (hard drive light stays on, fans turn on, etc.) but it will not boot. Sometimes I have to kill the power and try it again many times. Any suggestions as to what this may be? 

I already changed the cmos battery, no luck. 

Thanks for any input!
Josh


----------



## Death_Shadow

Very odd problem! Try booting the OS from disk and see if it works fine everytime, if it does repair/re-install your OS. Otherwise i'm not too sure!


----------



## joslow420

well my main problem is that I don't even get to the bios all the time, once I get there the os boots just fine. I think it is a hardware problem


----------



## Death_Shadow

Sounds someone elses problem on this site, basically, i think it's a motherboard fault, when it boots sometimes but not others it nearly always is a faulty connection or a short somewhere on the motherboard. My advice would be to take the computer to an expert repair shop and get it seen to, That way you can have a definate answer to the problem


----------



## joslow420

Should I just take everythnig out, reseat it all and double check all the connections? I hate to pay some "techie" 50 bucks to do somethnig that I could.


----------



## Death_Shadow

hehe, yeah that'd probably do it, only use the techie as a last resort. Don't worry, I haven't used any damn techie to fix my computer since I got it, mind you not much can go wrong with such a basic bucket of bolts!
But yeah, take all the PCI slots, RAM etc... out of it, try and clear up the dust, check for faulty connections. Then if it really really doesn't work, you may have to see a techie, but i'm gonna search google for you to see if there is a better solution because there must be some guide to doing exactly what a technician would do to make it better. Will post anything I find


----------



## [tab]

Death_Shadow said:
			
		

> bucket of bolts!


Sounds like a cool mod


----------



## Death_Shadow

hell yeah


----------



## joslow420

Death_Shadow said:
			
		

> hehe, yeah that'd probably do it, only use the techie as a last resort. Don't worry, I haven't used any damn techie to fix my computer since I got it, mind you not much can go wrong with such a basic bucket of bolts!
> But yeah, take all the PCI slots, RAM etc... out of it, try and clear up the dust, check for faulty connections. Then if it really really doesn't work, you may have to see a techie, but i'm gonna search google for you to see if there is a better solution because there must be some guide to doing exactly what a technician would do to make it better. Will post anything I find



ok thanks death_shadow. Well I reseated everything, ddin't work. There must be something wrong on the motherboard. I am assuming a capacitor must be shot because that would be a probably reason as to why I need to start it, let it "attempt" to boot and then restart it and it works. A capacitor must not be holding its charge. Well let me know what you find, thankyou all for the help!


----------



## Sophocles

Check your cables and make sure they are in good condition and connected properly. When you get it booted do a thorough Scan/chk disc scan to determine the condition of your hard disks health.


----------



## TheFnpope06

do you get any error beeps when you try to boot up...


----------



## Supremo

Try updating to the latest BIOS.


----------

